# Northkapp



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Having seen all the motorhomes up at Northkapp I tried to find out how far it is from Oslo and how long it would take to get there.

Google failed and couldn't tell me.

Does anyone know ?

I'd like to keep my madcap dream alive.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

AUTOROUTED at 1,235 miles. Surprised to see that it was up the coast of Sweden as the shortest route


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

About 100 miles more if going via Tromso and Trondheim.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

All depends on whether you are going to the North Cape or the Nordkapp. :wink:


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Honningsvag, nearest town to Nordkapp, is 2130 miles from Calais going Germany, Denmark, Sweden and Norway for the most northern part of the journey according to google maps. One of my bucket list journeys!!!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

A lot of the "road" is not a metalled surface so make sure you have a decent set of tyres AND a spare wheel !!!!

Also don't think in terms of decent A road average speed for the trip :roll:


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Trough Sweden is fastest, but you will se lots and lots of forest.

Trough Norway you would drive trough some of the most scenic parts in the country. So don't be in a rush. Ie Lofoten.

One route for speed, the other for pleasure.


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

Oslo to North Cape through Norway and not the forests of Sweden is about 2300 kms. A wonderful journey but unless you have a great deal of time, you will be the the yanks, oh its Tuesday, must be Tromso.

North Cape is usually overrun by Japanese tourists and apart from having arrived, not the greatest location on the journey.

Enjoy

Dave


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> A lot of the "road" is not a metalled surface so make sure you have a decent set of tyres AND a spare wheel !!!!
> 
> Also don't think in terms of decent A road average speed for the trip :roll:


The coaches up there also have a wire mesh to protect the windscreen - be warned!

Colin


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> A lot of the "road" is not a metalled surface so make sure you have a decent set of tyres AND a spare wheel !!!!


Where? Certainly not en-route to Nordkapp, we had perfectly smooth tarmac all the way there. The toll tunnel has now been removed as it is paid for itself and we walked to the most northern point (further north than Nordkpap) at midnight to see the midnight sun.

The issue for me is there is so much to see between Oslo and Nordkapp - see here: http://www.nasjonaleturistveger.no/en

Norway demands 4-6 weeks bare minimum, we're already planning to go back: http://www.europebycamper.com/search/label/Norway


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

Thank everyone for your input.
North Cape will have to remain out of reach until my wife retires, we just don't have enough holidays to do it justice so we'll have stay around southern Norway and Sweden, then treat ourselves to a trip over the bridges back into Denmark.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

Addie said:


> Mrplodd said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of the "road" is not a metalled surface so make sure you have a decent set of tyres AND a spare wheel !!!!
> ...


ditto to all that  We went on the coast road (Rv17 IIRC), then out to the Lofoten Islands, Westerarlen, then back to the mainland at Tromso. If you've got the time it's the way to go; scenery is fantastic. I think we took about 4 weeks from Oslo to Nordkapp (one way).

The only time we saw unmade roads was on Lofoten, where they were widening/straightening the road - we drove on (not very well) crushed rock for a mile or two. We lost the tightening nuts on our cycle rack, and would have lost the bikes if we hadn't happened to have stopped and noticed the bolts working their way out. They are now held on with a double lock-nut!

As for danger to windscreens, there was no way anyone was going fast enough on that stuff to throw any stones up! Other than that, no problem with the roads, except for some potholes in the (old) tunnels.

Ok, the ferry costs add up that way, but think what you're saving by not staying in Norwegian hotels!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

My brother lives in Norway in Sogndal and we toured in about 7 and half weeks staying one week in Sogndal and 3 days in Trondheim 4,700 miles. Lofoten Islands are something special and you can go by ferry from Bodo to A and then drive back by road. He reckoned that the scenary from Narvik to Nordkapp was not too much different to the stunted trees that grow north of the Arctic Circle (Polar Sirkel in Norway). The E6 is an interesting road and takes you from Oslo to Lofoten. West coast of Sweden is delightful too, lovely site called Hafsten near Uddevalla. The highest mountains in Norway are East of the end of the Sognefjord and there is a spectacular road over the mountains to Lom, home of Thulitt the national Stone of Norway. Nigardsbreen at the Sognfjord end of this road is an easy access glacier near the Glacier Centre. The area of Norway known as the Western Fjords have some stunning views and campsites. Trollveggen being one of the best we have visted situated at the foot of the highest continuous rockface in Europe some 1000 m. There is a route over the mountain called Trollstigen (the Trolls way up c/w road sign warning you of Trolls!)which ascends the mountains between Andalsnes and Gerainger (the most pictured fjord location) Sognefjord itself could have Ben Nevis dropped in it in places and the summit would be underwater! Alesund on the coast is an Art Deco haven rebuilt in that style after a fire. Probably another must see would be the Atlanterhavsveien (Atlantic Road) in this area and if you like to visit a pretty unique campsite then look at Skjerneset Bryggecamping which has a long history of a fishing family.
My brother in a car reckons 1km in 1 minute. 80km limit in Norway on most roads.
Be aware that the have toll roads with no manual pay booths and that an Autopass before you go is probably a must to apply for online before you go. You'll also need a Scandinavian Camping Card which you can obtain online or from the first site you visit. The Oresund Bridge is pretty spectacular and about the same price as the ferry from Denmark to Sweden. Given the distances you need to travel then Harwich-Esbjerg is probably the way to go. I think it docks at about 1.30 p.m and you'd make Copenhagen for an evening camp. Absalon Camping is a good one for a short stay and they can supply tickets for the transport system that gets you into the city. If you do go this way into Norway then possibly Gothenberg next stop Uddevalla then Oslo. Motorhome "aire" in Oslo centre but lots of toll roads with automatic number plate recognition that get charged eventually to your AutoPASS.

AutoPASS Norway


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

We did one crossing from Harwich to Hook the other Harwich Esbjerg. We also went across from Frederickshaven to Oslo but that is 9 hours I think as the last part is in the Oslo Fjord so a bit slower. I see from your posts that Nordkapp is not to be on the itinerary this time. The almost agreed fastest but most boring route is through Sweden with mile after mile of forest. The E6 through Norway is a good road but we got up one morning and the SATNAV announced "in 207 kilometres, at the roundabout take the second exit"! It is also said that if you rotate the E6 180 degrees around Oslo, the position that would have been the northerly point on the road in Norway would position you somewhere in Greece!

We were on Lofoten (incidentally about level with the wartime port of Murmansk) and met a Norwegian Telecom worker who said he was in charge of all cables etc. between there and Nordkapp and added he'd been there for three weeks and never saw anything because of the sea mist! I think it is a bit like the Cornish peninsula sometimes experiences? There is an argument for doing Lofoten in the summer and experiencing the Midnight Sun and flying to Tromso via Ryanair to Oslo and Norwegian Airlines internally in winter and getting a chance at the Northern Lights.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

We're thinking of doing this next year, poss late spring through to mid to late summer, so we get the longest days. Any issues with mossies or other flying midge type thingies we might have trouble with at this time of the year?


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

Annsman said:


> We're thinking of doing this next year, poss late spring through to mid to late summer, so we get the longest days. Any issues with mossies or other flying midge type thingies we might have trouble with at this time of the year?


We didn't find any problems with midges. The midnight sun is there once you get to these higher latitudes. Tried to add image of daylight at 12.05 a.m 8th June and this wonderful website threw up an internal server error!

We've come back in July from Sogndal to Bergen over the mountains in July and it has been snowing! Norway probably at its best in May/June perhaps?

Can give lots of advice if you need it on a personal level just PM.

Steve


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We've been to Norway twice in the last 5 years.
Considered going north but only went as far as Trondheim.
May make it to Lofoten next time but not the Nordcapp. 
We think it's not worth the extra mileage just to say we have been there.....but many do go.
One route we used was the overnight ferry from Copenhagen to Oslo.

PS. We go late May into June. The 'tourist season' doesn't start until July but it made little difference.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

EJB said:


> We've been to Norway twice in the last 5 years.
> Considered going north but only went as far as Trondheim.
> May make it to Lofoten next time but not the Nordcapp.
> We think it's not worth the extra mileage just to say we have been there.....but many do go.
> ...


Yes we noticed that when we visited Oslo in May, the season doesn't start until the first June and all sites bar one were closed. So it's wise to check before hand.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Good point...we enter in the first few days of June when the sites are open although some attractions don't open until July.
Luckily Norway has so many natural attractions that it doesn't matter


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

We did it in our Daihatsu Four track jeep quite a few years back, right to the top so I could have a dive in the Barents Sea, via a must see the "Maelstrom".Whirlpool .. It was June and 24 hour daylight, the tides were the smallest of the year and as far as a whirlpool, I could pee faster! so that was a disappointment, coupled with it absolutely throwing it down for 3 days solid :roll: ...

At the time most of the roads were un metaled, and the tunnels which are just blasted out and left rough with no lighting in them, only steel rods with reflective strips to show you where you were, and going into the tunnel after the bright sun light was alarming in the least as you had no night vision so couldn't see the strips straight away..

Anyway we had loads of adventures on that trip camping every day, there were camp site everywhere, even close the Arctic Circle with snow everywhere even in Mid summer in June, we managed to get to the very top of Norway and got lost coming back, it was only when the signs were written in Russian that we realised :roll: .. No sat nav's in those days :lol: :lol: :lol:

ray.


----------



## flyinghigh (Dec 10, 2012)

Last year I took my small two seater aircraft from Alta to the north cape arriving at midnight in glorious weather, but this was my third attempt over 7 years,
The two previous trips the weather beat me,
After the cape we continued to Ivalo Finland over the most inhospitable country I have ever seen, mountains/ ice/ snow /frozen lakes and tundra as far as the eyes could see, but for all that it was a fantastic trip one that I will remember into my old age,


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

People may be interested in 'My Little Norway'.

A website created by L-Jay. She is an Australian living in Alta.

I find it fascinating and she posts regularly.

http://mylittlenorway.com/about/


----------



## SNandJA (Aug 22, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> Hey up.
> 
> We did it in our Daihatsu Four track jeep quite a few years back, right to the top so I could have a dive in the Barents Sea, via a must see the "Maelstrom".Whirlpool .. It was June and 24 hour daylight, the tides were the smallest of the year and as far as a whirlpool, I could pee faster! so that was a disappointment, coupled with it absolutely throwing it down for 3 days solid :roll: ...
> 
> ray.


Saltstraumen Maelstrom we have seen and just appears at particular states of the tide. The locals have timetables that were pretty accurate and I guess if you aren't there for the limited time it reaches its height then Ray's comment regarding his physical ability would be true :wink:

However unless he can match a brigade of fire engines in unison then he hasn't seen a maelstrom at its height. We stood around waiting a while with a fast tide flowing then all of a sudden some high speed RNLI inshore rescue type boats arrived loaded with sightseers in lifejackets and almost immediately huge whirlpools were formed.

Saltstraumen Maelstrom

Then quite quickly they disappeared. Saltstraumen is worth a stop if you plan to take the ferry from Bodo to "A" on Lofoten.

Steve


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

We stayed three days at the side of the whirlpool in a log cabin, we were looking at the right times along with a lot of Norwegians, it was just small tides. But there again the shore fishing for Cod and Pollock was spectacular, I ended up gutting a couple of cod I caught before cooking them, a lot more appetising than the rows of Fisk on the racks drying in the wind...

I have seen the Corryvreckan whirlpool 3 times though when we were diving off Jura Scotland, now that was spectacular, but there again we were at the side of it on our livaboard dive boat when it was on full chat in full tide.


Oh and up one of the small locks on Jura was a small cabin standing by itself, the skipper told us, "That's where Profumo took Mandy Rice Davis and Christine Keeler for a bit of how's your father....

ray.


----------

